# windows update Error number  0x80004005



## macbeth (Dec 10, 2006)

When i try to update windows. This came up.

[Error number: 0x80004005]
The website has encountered a problem and cannot display the page you are trying to view. The options provided below might help you solve the problem.
For self-help options:

Frequently Asked Questions

Find Solutions

Windows Update Newsgroup
For assisted support options:

Microsoft Online Assisted Support (no-cost for Windows Update issues)

,
,
,
,
Thats what it said when i tried updating windows, anyone know why?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 10, 2006)

http://windowsupdate.62nds.com/

try that but you have to use firefox to access the page, you will get half the bs microsoft gives you when you try to update, and its also generally faster


----------



## niko084 (Dec 10, 2006)

work for ya?


----------



## macbeth (Dec 10, 2006)

Ya used it for a while but the update there are limited. Any of you got the same problem is i do? Most important of all how to fix it.


----------



## macbeth (Dec 10, 2006)

Did a search on the web found at least one that face the same problem as i do but no solution though. http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/426015
The others although have the same error code but seems to be referring to other problem.


----------



## macbeth (Dec 13, 2006)

Downloaded WGADiag from M$. And the report at 1st say

Diagnostic Report (1.5.0723.1):
-----------------------------------------
WGA Data-->
Validation Status: Cryptographic Errors Detected
Detailed Status: N/A
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-D2R7C-PBP3Y-B4G7M
Windows Product Key Hash: f1XvCFHavvybMcKYhNfsHQFgAmI=
Windows Product ID: 69831-640-1780577-45389
Windows Product ID Type: 1
Windows License Type: Volume
Windows OS version: 5.1.2600.2.00010300.2.0.hom
ID: 28982fe5-8167-43d2-9203-6b5b7f9c6dcc
Is Admin: Yes
AutoDial: 
Registry: 0x0
WGA Version: Registered, 1.5.716.0
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x800b0100
Product Name: N/A
Architecture: N/A
Build lab: N/A
TTS Error: N/A
Validation Diagnostic: 025D1FF3-222-80004005_025D1FF3-335-80004005_025D1FF3-269-80004005
Resolution Status: N/A

Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: 5
File Exists: Yes
Version: 1.5.540.0
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x800b0100
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x800b0100

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 114 Blocked VLK 2
OGA Version: Failed to retrieve file version. - 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: FCEE394C-3175-80070002_025D1FF3-222-80004005_025D1FF3-335-80004005_025D1FF3-269-80004005

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>28982fe5-8167-43d2-9203-6b5b7f9c6dcc</UGUID><Version>1.5.0723.1</Version><OS>5.1.2600.2.00010300.2.0.hom</OS><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-B4G7M</PKey><PID>69831-640-1780577-45389</PID><PIDType>1</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-117609710-602609370-682003330</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>AWARD_</Manufacturer><Model>AWRDACPI</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Phoenix Technologies, LTD</Manufacturer><Version>6.00 PG</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="2"/><Date>20050705000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>A9C630D70184AE5B</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Malay Peninsula Standard Time(GMT+08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/></MachineData>  	<Software><Office><Result>114</Result><Products><Product GUID="{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}"><LegitResult>114</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003</Name><Ver>11</Ver><Val>59D1605114E3500</Val><Hash>vfZmaSmFPIYrLWTcZSZErUQg+Fo=</Hash><Pid>73931-640-0000106-57951</Pid><PidType>14</PidType></Product></Products></Office></Software></GenuineResults>


----------



## macbeth (Dec 13, 2006)

Did a search on Validation Status: Cryptographic Errors Detected and follow the steps to fix it so now its.

Diagnostic Report (1.5.0723.1):
-----------------------------------------
WGA Data-->
Validation Status: Genuine
Detailed Status: N/A
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-D2R7C-PBP3Y-B4G7M
Windows Product Key Hash: f1XvCFHavvybMcKYhNfsHQFgAmI=
Windows Product ID: 69831-640-1780577-45389
Windows Product ID Type: 1
Windows License Type: Volume
Windows OS version: 5.1.2600.2.00010300.2.0.hom
ID: 28982fe5-8167-43d2-9203-6b5b7f9c6dcc
Is Admin: Yes
AutoDial: 
Registry: 0x0
WGA Version: Registered, 1.5.722.0
Signed By: Microsoft
Product Name: N/A
Architecture: N/A
Build lab: N/A
TTS Error: N/A
Validation Diagnostic: 025D1FF3-222-80004005_025D1FF3-335-80004005_025D1FF3-269-80004005
Resolution Status: N/A

Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: 0
File Exists: Yes
Version: 1.5.540.0
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x800b0100
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x800b0100

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 114 Blocked VLK 2
OGA Version: Failed to retrieve file version. - 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: FCEE394C-3175-80070002_025D1FF3-222-80004005_025D1FF3-335-80004005_025D1FF3-269-80004005

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>28982fe5-8167-43d2-9203-6b5b7f9c6dcc</UGUID><Version>1.5.0723.1</Version><OS>5.1.2600.2.00010300.2.0.hom</OS><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-B4G7M</PKey><PID>69831-640-1780577-45389</PID><PIDType>1</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-117609710-602609370-682003330</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>AWARD_</Manufacturer><Model>AWRDACPI</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Phoenix Technologies, LTD</Manufacturer><Version>6.00 PG</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="2"/><Date>20050705000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>A9C630D70184AE5B</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Malay Peninsula Standard Time(GMT+08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/></MachineData>  	<Software><Office><Result>114</Result><Products><Product GUID="{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}"><LegitResult>114</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003</Name><Ver>11</Ver><Val>59D1605114E3500</Val><Hash>vfZmaSmFPIYrLWTcZSZErUQg+Fo=</Hash><Pid>73931-640-0000106-57951</Pid><PidType>14</PidType></Product></Products></Office></Software></GenuineResults>


----------



## macbeth (Dec 13, 2006)

But still cannot update. Help please? Anyone? Or there is nothing wrong at my side and is M$ side got problem?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2006)

MS just sucks on some folks pcs. I used to have that same problem. When I reformatted, no biggie then. However, I dont think that is an option you wanna use. I get everyone I need with the Firefox update path. Best so far.


----------



## macbeth (Dec 13, 2006)

Ya just being unable to update windows doest not justify reformatting it. And most people that i know are just using XP home SP2 without any update are doing ok. Its just me i being obsessive i guess. Kind of a update freak here having the need to update every software that i am using. Anyway still hoping for a solution that does not resort to reformatting it.


----------

